# 40+ years since house painted.



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Every now and again you get the chance to make a real difference to a property. I just love these jobs because the whole neighbourhood gets the chance to see a difference. Not to mention the sense of satisfaction the job gives to you when it's complete.

I'm working on a house just now - Just the front of the house. The windows etc have been painted fairly regularly but the walls haven't been painted since before the h/o moved in there which was more than 40 years ago. The walls are an uneven stonework and as you can guess, the paint is failing really badly (it's pity the wall was ever painted in the first place). 

I pressure washed the walls down because scraping/brushing is out of the question because of the shape of the stonework. I also pressure washed the front wall because it was covered in moss and mildew. It came up pretty good.

So far, after the pressure washing, this is the procedure I've done so far:

One coat of stabalising solution to the stonework.
caulked hairline cracks in masonry (lots of them).
Pointed up a few holes/larger cracks.
Prepared, puttied up glazing as needed, primed and undercoated windows and door.
Prepared and undercoated gutters and down pipes.
Two coats of masonry paint on walls.
Scraped down and wire-wool'd railings and gates, spot primed and ready for an undercoat before finishing.

All ready for finishing off now. I'll post the finished pics when it's done.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, with all that hard work i'm sure it will look beautiful. That roof will really put a damper on the finshed product. Do they plan to put a new roof on? Are you dealing with any lead paint?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

timhag said:


> Man, with all that hard work i'm sure it will look beautiful. That roof will really put a damper on the finshed product. Do they plan to put a new roof on? Are you dealing with any lead paint?


 
Yeh it's shame about the roof. It could have been pressure washed but the h/o has saved hard to get the front of the house done so the cost is an issue there.

No lead paint involved (unless there wa something in the ols wall paint). The windows and door have been pretty well looked after professionally. There isn't a lot of coats on them so I guess the old paint has been burned off at some point. They are the original windows and the wood is in really good condition. Then again, they're made from pitch pine, which is better quality than the s**t that's used nowdays. Pitch is even better than most of the so-called hardwoods that's used today.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

How long are you thinking this job will take? Can't wait to see the after pics.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

timhag said:


> How long are you thinking this job will take? Can't wait to see the after pics.


 
I've done about 30 hours on it so far. I reckon another ten or so should do it. Weather permitting, it should be done and dusted Tuesday at the latest. The forecast isn't so great tho


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I've done about 30 hours on it so far. I reckon another ten or so should do it. Weather permitting, it should be done and dusted Tuesday at the latest. The forecast isn't so great tho


That should look pretty damned good TU when it's all done.
Rain, rain, go away...

What village is that your working in? Bet it's miles away from anywhere!?

Something like Royston Vasey - League of Gentlemen :whistling2:

Keep us posted.

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> That should look pretty damned good TU when it's all done.
> Rain, rain, go away...
> 
> What village is that your working in? Bet it's miles away from anywhere!?
> ...


It's a place called Abernethy in Perthshire. It's about 15 minutes from Perth with a population of maybe 1500 (ish). Had a real Sunny day today but had to go away for a few hours otherwise I would have had it finished. 

It's all starting to come together now though. All the boring bits are done and the finish coat's going on.

Bring on the sun :thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Did you use that little electric washer for the whole house? Even the high parts?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

boman47k said:


> Did you use that little electric washer for the whole house? Even the high parts?


Yup. It's one of the more powerful models. It has a great attachment that gives off a real powerful jet.

Anyways. All done and dusted The small wall looks wet because I gave it a coat of Thomson's Waterseal Ultra One Coat to help the moss stop getting a grip on it.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Tooledup......one of my good friends and fellow painter lives near there. Easter coul cottage, Auchterarder, Perthshire.........she comes to the states a few times a year to teach americans how to wood grain.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Looks good. Did you spray it? If so, did you wrap the stack pipe when doing the wall, or go back over with black paint?
Hate to ask this, but what do you mean by dusted?


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Yup. *It's one of the more powerful models. It has a great attachment that gives off a real powerful jet.*
> 
> Anyways. All done and dusted The small wall looks wet because I gave it a coat of Thomson's Waterseal Ultra One Coat to help the moss stop getting a grip on it.


My first one was one I picked up at a yard sale. Something like 1300 lbs. I was surprised what that thing would do. For my purposes, I will seldom need more than that, if even that. The volume left a little to be desired, but I seldom get in a hurry working by myself.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I've done quite a bit of work at Auchterarder. I've got an exterior there sitting waiting to be done at the moment.

Funnily enough, I did some graining in a shop just a couple of weeks ago. They wanted the interior wood done to compliment the laminate floor.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

boman47k said:


> Looks good. Did you spray it? If so, did you wrap the stack pipe when doing the wall, or go back over with black paint?
> Hate to ask this, but what do you mean by dusted?


Nope. Deep pile masonry roller and cutting in. It was too near the road for spraying.

If I could have painted that pipe I would've done it (and the others)the same colour as the wall to blend it in. That one was pvc one so didn't want to risk painting it - Hence the other pipes/gutters, which are cast iron, were painted black to match.

'Done and dusted' is just a figure of speech over here meaing all finished/done with.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I've done quite a bit of work at Auchterarder. I've got an exterior there sitting waiting to be done at the moment.
> 
> Funnily enough, I did some graining in a shop just a couple of weeks ago. They wanted the interior wood done to compliment the laminate floor.


Nice bit of graining there TU. :notworthy:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Nice bit of graining there TU. :notworthy:
> 
> mistcoat(UK)


Ty v much mate. To be honest, I'm a bit rusty on the graining. Haven't had any calll or it or about 5 years now.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice job! Cool old house too. How old is it?
It kinda sticks out like a sore thumb now though don't it?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Everything around it looks like it's in black and white except your paint job. Kinda reminds me of the little girl in the red dress from the move The Shinlers list. Good job.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

NICE work. How many hours did you have in it when it was all done and dusted? Hopefully it will last another 40 years . . .


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work!!!!

I was just wondering what is the going rate for something like that?:whistling2:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

TU


> near the road


My next question was going to be geared toward that.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Very nice job! Cool old house too. How old is it?
> It kinda sticks out like a sore thumb now though don't it?


Not sure how old it is. I would guess between 150/200 years old but that's just a guess. It does stick out a bit in that photo but there are other properties nearby with similar colours so the bigger picture is actually not too bad. Personally I would have gone or a darker wall colour but the h/o was determined on those. Her original choice was a very deep pink - Thankully, her son changed her mind.



timhag said:


> Everything around it looks like it's in black and white except your paint job. Kinda reminds me of the little girl in the red dress from the move The Shinlers list. Good job.


I was kinda thinking it reminded me o something. That's exactly it!



tsunamicontract said:


> NICE work. How many hours did you have in it when it was all done and dusted? Hopefully it will last another 40 years . . .


There was around 40 hours put into it. That includes a few gallons of coffee drinking time :thumbsup:







ewingpainting.net said:


> Nice work!!!!
> 
> I was just wondering what is the going rate for something like that?:whistling2:


About six times a day. Colder days make you go a little more frequently


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

boman47k said:


> TU
> 
> 
> My next question was going to be geared toward that.


I might have got away with an hvlp sprayer but the hvlp I've got isn't really suitable for masonry paint. 

I've got another project on the go at the moment with a similar problem. I painted the front of that with a masonry roller too because of the road passing right by it. The gable end you can see with the 'cafe' sign on is to be done using a cherry picker (should be fun :blink: )- That'll probably have to be rolled too. The opposite end to that is all uneven stonework again an has about a 4 feet entry between the next builidng. I'm going to use the airless on that bit and the rear of the building once it's ready for me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Your work looks great! Thanks for the sig line!:thumbup:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> I might have got away with an hvlp sprayer but the hvlp I've got isn't really suitable for masonry paint.
> 
> I've got another project on the go at the moment with a similar problem. I painted the front of that with a masonry roller too because of the road passing right by it. The gable end you can see with the 'cafe' sign on is to be done using a cherry picker (should be fun :blink: )- That'll probably have to be rolled too. The opposite end to that is all uneven stonework again an has about a *4 feet entry between the next builidng. I'm going to use the airless on that bit* and the rear of the building once it's ready for me.


You are going to spray with only 4 feet between it and another building?


----------



## C. VASUDEVAN (Aug 28, 2008)

There is something called job satisfaction, which I am sure you will get once you are done up with the job. But let me know for pressure wash you need a overhead tank to get the desired pressure, like graco pressure washer it consumes 6lts of water per minute and people are scared of supplying so much water for this sort of jobs I do not know how you have managed. You should taken the photos before and after for us to see. Hope weather permits you to complete the job soon. C. Vasudevan


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

boman47k said:


> You are going to spray with only 4 feet between it and another building?


Yeah it'll not be an easy one. The alternative is brushing and that's a no-no because the stonework is so uneven that a roller won't touch it. I've already pressure washed it (the paint was in a worse condition than the job I just done). That was pure hell - Didn't know it was pouring with rain until I turned the washer off lol



C. VASUDEVAN said:


> There is something called job satisfaction, which I am sure you will get once you are done up with the job. But let me know for pressure wash you need a overhead tank to get the desired pressure, like graco pressure washer it consumes 6lts of water per minute and people are scared of supplying so much water for this sort of jobs I do not know how you have managed. You should taken the photos before and after for us to see. Hope weather permits you to complete the job soon. C. Vasudevan


The washer I have done just fine. No struggling and enough pressure to do the job comfortably. I use the karcher k 3.99 which has a pressure of 1600 psi. That's increase a fair bit with the dirt blaster nozzle. It also comes with a T100 deck/patio rotary cleaner attachment. It maybe isn't as powerful as some of the industrial ones but it does most of the jobs that I need one for.

Btw - The finished pics are listed a few posts back.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

> I use the karcher k 3.99 which has a pressure of 1600 psi.


My old washer is KArcher G 3000 ( petro) Either 1500 or 2500psi, not sure. Not much volume but enough pressure for I do. I wish it still worked. ( pump problems)

Picked it up at a yardsale for $25. Heheh, paid for itself the first time I used it.


----------

